# Scamp



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Is edge only real option? How realistic is it to find within 10 miles of pass?

Yes this is a wife and young son do not want to go that far post - no, I am not asking for numbers. I just want to know if it is worth my time researching before I dig into it.

Thanks


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry, I only see them every once in a while diving that close in.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't think I've ever caught any legal ones inside 15 miles or so


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have caught a few legal scamp in close on natural bottom


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

cody&ryand said:


> I have caught a few legal scamp in close on natural bottom


 I caught one last year on an army tank. Small shiney baitfish dead or alive on a 3-4' leader.... flouro helps. We got one up yesterday on a 2 hook rig. Flipper wasn't quite fast enough. LOL


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd say not realistic. I see the odd one or two at a ruble site...sometimes. Even those are more than 10 miles though. To target them would be about impossible I think. May catch a stray now and again but that is about it.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I was pretty sure I knew the answer - just wanted to confirm. I appreciate the input.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Fish swim when they get hungry. Sure scamp could be caught in close, but you gonna find them in deeper water which is a lot farther than 10 miles. Go find ledges and drop offs in 250 feet of water. There you will find them.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've pulled one up at 3 barges once. Legal size but one day out of season. Back down he went!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Mac1528 said:


> I've pulled one up at 3 barges once. Legal size but one day out of season. Back down he went!


Ouch!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> I've pulled one up at 3 barges once. Legal size but one day out of season. Back down he went!


 
Unless I am mistaken, Scamp is open year around in the Gulf.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Scamp close in.*

Most of the people you have responding are fishing stuff that is POUNDED! I only fish private spots that I personally built, I catch an occasional Legal Scamp in water as shallow as 70 feet. You won't be able to satisfy your need with what #'s you have. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

jcasey said:


> Unless I am mistaken, Scamp is open year around in the Gulf.


You're absolutely right! I went back and took a look and it was a gag. Disregard my post about a scamp. Oppps!!


----------

